# Zeeaasadressen



## noworkteam (15. Mai 2007)

Hier findet Ihr die notwendigen Adressen zwecks Köderbeschaffung....

Gruss


Noworkteam

PS. Lachsy kannste auch oben festtackern, wird ja immer wieder nachgefragt


----------



## woody (7. Mai 2008)

*AW: Zeeaasadressen*

Hallo zusammen,

hier auch eine Liste für Zeeaas, sprich Wattwürmer, Seeringelwürmer und Tappen:

http://www.zeevissers.com/zeeaasadressen.html

-> auch Adressen aus Belgien enthalten :m


Gruss,
woody


----------



## powermike1977 (7. Mai 2008)

*AW: Zeeaasadressen*

sehr gute idee!!!


----------

